
Show HN: A library for custom scientifically accurate 3D models of SARS CoV2 - tylermw
https://github.com/tylermorganwall/coronaobj
======
tylermw
I created this R package because I kept on seeing awful 3D models of the virus
out there (worst offender: a ball with what looked like toilet plungers
sticking out of it). When I tried to find a good model, I realized people had
just been taking the first free resource they found. So I created a package to
easily output OBJ files with custom vertex colors, using a model that was
approved by the National Institute for Allergies and Infectious Diseases
(NIAID).

Being an OBJ file, you can render it in whatever software you want, but I also
included example code in the docs/README to show how you can render it with
rayrender, a pathtracer in R. Only takes two lines of code to set up a scene
and render it.

You can see some higher quality moving examples at this Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/tylermorganwall/status/12482377944404828...](https://twitter.com/tylermorganwall/status/1248237794440482816)

~~~
yodon
Please add a license file. Without one people can't legally use the code you
posted.

~~~
tylermw
For R packages the license is specified in the DESCRIPTION file.

See
[https://cran.r-project.org/doc/manuals/r-release/R-exts.html...](https://cran.r-project.org/doc/manuals/r-release/R-exts.html#Licensing)

